# I ordered an Orca, can't wait until it gets here!



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

I just ordered my new bike. I was thinking I was going to get a RIdley Excalibur, but kept coming back to the Orca, so I bit the bullet and ordered one. It is a 57 in orange, Campy Centaur, Centaur compact cranks, Ksyrium SL wheels. I will use my Look Keo Carbons I already have for it, as well as my Elite carbon cages. I am excited!! The made to order web site says it weighs 15.9 pounds. It was EASY.. I just printed out my build and went into the bike shop and handed it to them. It sounded like the frame and the components I picked were all in stock at Orbea, so it shouldn't be too long. It's snowing and cold here in MN, with a high of -1 degree expected tomorrow, so I have no idea why I am so excited to get it!!! I'll get a photo posted once it comes in.


----------



## DSE (Aug 27, 2007)

Congratulations! You will love your bike. The Orca is fast, light and just plain beautiful. If you aren't riding on it, you might find yourself just staring it.


----------



## ACaparzo (Jan 29, 2007)

DSE said:


> If you aren't riding on it, you might find yourself just staring it.


That's why I keep my Onix next to my bed while it snows outside.

Snopro, grats on the bike I am sure you will love it. Make sure you give us a follow up on it with your input and pictures.


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

*Oh No!!*

I got a call about my order.. Orbea hasn't got any more orange Orcas in my size.. poop. I had been going back and forth between the Orca and the Ridley Excalibur. With the Excalibur I was able to upgrade the components, bars and stem, so I did it. They said that they didn't think I would be able to get an 08 Orca in orange , so I ordered the Ridley. Oh well, I guess I had a blast on my Onix....


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Snopro440 said:


> . They said that they didn't think I would be able to get an 08 Orca in orange ....


WHAT?????? Who said? Orbea or your LBS? :incazzato: That's the color and size I want, but I can wait..... there is NO other choice for me  

OH, congratulations on your new Ridley :thumbsup:


----------

